# Goblin prop: WIP



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Making a little goblin character for our witch scene. The plan is to have him sitting on a tree stump or something. He'll be one of the witches minions. I'll have him holding something in his hand, not sure just what but thinking maybe a flickering lantern, Need to dress him and come up with some hands. Want to go with an earthy brown/drab green/ gray colored outfit, maybe a little vest with some small bones to adorn it. Also some pointy type shoes. The mask is from Zagone Studios and is called "Yummy."


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Off to a good start. The armature is nice and solid...rotating shoulders too...nice!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Off to a good start. The armature is nice and solid...rotating shoulders too...nice!


Thanks! Yeah, those adjustable pvc joints are da bomb! So much more flexibility as far as positioning. I may use them for the legs too, depending on where I decide to place the prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My graveyard goblin wants to meet your goblin

I'll have to look into those rotating joints. Currently we use plain old elbow connectors, but they don't always hold entirely well.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Maybe place him next to one of the witches, holding a tray of various jars and ingredients for the brew... That mask is fantastic...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a great looking mask. He'll look perfect with your witches.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> My graveyard goblin wants to meet your goblin
> 
> I'll have to look into those rotating joints. Currently we use plain old elbow connectors, but they don't always hold entirely well.


http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/

link to the site.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, JD


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> Maybe place him next to one of the witches, holding a tray of various jars and ingredients for the brew... That mask is fantastic...


You and I are on the same page with him! I am thinking of fabricating a tree trunk from a sono tube, and having him sit on it near the witches while they stir the cauldron. I have a good selection of other props that I can use for his scene but I like your idea a lot!



Spooky1 said:


> That's a great looking mask. He'll look perfect with your witches.


Thanks! It's actually a zombie mask but it looks good enough for a goblin.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Like the way he is looking so far......


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Where do you find the adjustable pvc joints?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Blackrose1978 said:


> Where do you find the adjustable pvc joints?


http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/

These are so neat! You have to use one inch pvc, but these joints give you almost unlimited positioning.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I love the whole idea, and so far he/she/it looks very creepy in a minionish way.  By the way, what a beautiful puppy! :jol:


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Look forward to seeing you create this little goblin. Off to a good start!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

beelce said:


> Like the way he is looking so far......


Thaks! So far he's just some scrap pvc, a foam wig head/mask and a couple of joints.



Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I love the whole idea, and so far he/she/it looks very creepy in a minionish way.  By the way, what a beautiful puppy! :jol:


Thanks! I have a lot of ideas for this little guy so am taking my time getting the look right. I want him to be very creepy. The dog was very curious when I set it on that chair.



fick209 said:


> Look forward to seeing you create this little goblin. Off to a good start!


THanks fick! I'm starting to look for other components and hope to make some more progress soon.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking good, I agree with the others, perfect mask for a witch goblin.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: One of my most favorite goblins was the creepy little fiend in the movie Legend, he is a witchy-faced super creepy little guy. (he also is the creature that captured the Unicorn in the movie) That is what your little guy reminds me of.


----------



## imthegoddess (Feb 3, 2012)

jdubbya said:


> You and I are on the same page with him! I am thinking of fabricating a tree trunk from a sono tube, and having him sit on it near the witches while they stir the cauldron. I have a good selection of other props that I can use for his scene but I like your idea a lot!
> 
> Thanks! It's actually a zombie mask but it looks good enough for a goblin.


How about him sitting on a lower tombstone? I'm thinking of that for a skelly.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

imthegoddess said:


> How about him sitting on a lower tombstone? I'm thinking of that for a skelly.


I've also thought of this and it's still a consideration. I'm moving most of the graveyard to a different part of the haunt but am keeping a few stones in this particular scene. I'll have to experiment.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/
> 
> These are so neat! You have to use one inch pvc, but these joints give you almost unlimited positioning.


I wish they carried the joints in other sizes. I tend to do most of my builds in 1/2" or 3/4" pvc.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> I wish they carried the joints in other sizes. I tend to do most of my builds in 1/2" or 3/4" pvc.


I know what you're saying, and I used to use 3/4 inch exclusively but moving up to the one inch, even though a shade more expensive is worth it. The one inch is also sturdier. I'm passing along all of my 3/4 inch armatures to a couple haunter friends and switching to all one inch. Love these joints.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Have him/it holding the limp body of a TOT.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

fontgeek said:


> Have him/it holding the limp body of a TOT.


----------

